# Improved Toshiba SCIB cells.



## GoElectric (Nov 15, 2015)

Wow, impressive - long life too (500 cycles?)

Thanks.


----------



## okashira (Mar 1, 2015)

It's lithium titanate. Should be a hell of alot more then 500 cycles.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

okashira said:


> It's lithium titanate. Should be a hell of alot more then 500 cycles.


Agreed. Here is an article from only a year ago claiming 150,000 life cycles for Lithium Titanate Oxide batteries with higher energy density than current production LiIon options. Wondering if Toshiba has licensed their tech?


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Yes, even the original article i linked to stated 5000 cycles to 90% capacity.


----------



## Matej (Dec 4, 2015)

How 'scary to charge' are lithium-titanate batteries compared to standard lithium-ion?


----------



## GoElectric (Nov 15, 2015)

Sorry about the typo : "500 cycles". 

I'd be interested to know how scary the charging is too - not up on the latest supercharge stations.


----------

